# [Chapter 1] Iron Lords of Jupiter



## Vaxalon (Aug 2, 2003)

Jim flexed, growled, and posed. The photographers snapped and cranked while the art director snapped directions. 

Jim's career was going to get a big boost now... he was in a photo shoot with some of the best in the business. Of course, he was in the last row, but at least he was THERE. Besides, after the shoot they'd have a few hours to see the sights. Machu Picchu wasn't exactly Las Vegas, but he couldn't deny the majestic beauty of the place.

"Alright everyone, take two steps back and flex."

The group negotiated the crumbling rocks and moved back.

"Um, guys? There's not a lot of room back..." Jim looked worriedly down at the steep dropoff behind him.

"TWO MORE STEPS! Gotta get everyone in the shot... you got the right lens on that thing, Francois?"

"Guys? HEY!"

The Dudley Boys stepped back, taking the space Jim had been standing on. Unfortunately, the space Jim found himself in didn't have any ground under it. With a shout, he fell backwards off the stone platform, tumbling down the mountainside.

Noone noticed, though. They were too busy looking at the glowing green UFO hanging in the sky over their heads.

* * * * * * * * * *

Alhandro gunned his motorcycle and accelerated up the twisting mountain road. Behind him, three jeeps full of Shining Path revolutionaries filled the air with smoke and noise, firing wildly as their vehicles bumped and jostled their way up the mountain. A 9mm was holstered under his jacket, but he couldn't spare the attention to draw it. His only hope was escape; if he could get to Machu Picchu, he'd be home free.

Suddenly, two hundred pounds of pro wrestler crashed through undergrowth, tumbling down the mountainside, and slammed into him.  Wrestler, smuggler, and motorcycle went over the edge, plummeting free towards certain death...

* * * * * * * * * *

Fifth-class weapon maker Morguk groaned when he saw where they were going. The Red Tower. "Why didn't they just execute me and be done with it?" he said to himself.

The guards in the back seats of the skycar chuckled. "You're lucky the Master of the Red Tower needs another good crystal-crafter, traitor, or you'd be Izark-fodder. This way you'll live a few sleeps more."

The driver expertly slid the vehicle up to the landing, and one of the guards popped open the door. "After you, sir," he said with a sarcastic twang. "We wouldn't want to keep your new master waiting." Morguk climbed out onto the windy perch, and the skycar door slammed closed. The cruel laughter of the guards echoed in Morguk's ears even after the car had sped away.

The elaborately carved portal into the tower opened slowly, pushed by the massively muscled arm of a Groll. "This way, please," it said.

The interior of the tower was dim, compared to the outdoor brightness, lit only by a few _urkam_ crystals set in the ceiling. The huge room was stacked with hexagonal wooden crates, some of which had been pried open. Many of them bore the markings of the Polok Geen, the Imperial technological institute. Many also bore the words, "Unauthorized access punishable by death," and, "Warning: Contents booby-trapped." The room throbbed with the sound of large engines running somewhere nearby.

The Groll led Morguk to a spiral staircase and down one level. This room was even gloomier, and the sound of laboring engines was louder. Huge iron bars, which Morguk recognized as electrical power busses, penetrated the floor and curved to support a vertical white ring, about ten feet in diameter, in the center of the room. A pale green glow emanated from the ring.

A white veth, his back curved with age, stood at a white featureless podium, one hand stretched out over its surface. Under the other arm, he held a sketchbook, and in his mouth, a stylus was clamped.

Morguk frowned. "This can't be the *master*," he thought to himself. He stepped forward and said, "You there, Veth... where is the master?" 

The Groll shook its head-hump glumly. 

The light coming from the ring flickered and the Veth frowned at Morguk. "I am Aurthahz," he said, "And I am the master here. You will do as I say or it will come ill for all of us."

Morguk moved forward to see what Aurthahz was doing. Inside the ring, Morguk could see, as if in a visio-screen, a strange scene rendered in green. It was an aerial view, over a river, with farms and a small town. It was some kind of ruins, in a mountainous landscape. Everything looked strange. The sky, the trees, the rock... none of it was the right shape. Aurthahz zoomed the view in to get a better look at the ruins, took up his book and began drawing.

"What is this?" asked Morguk.

"It is an ancient device, a screen that allows me to view any place in the world... or any place at all, for that matter. This place will only be in range for another few sleeps, and I want to get as many drawings done as I can. Groll, show him to his work location."

"Now hold on, old one," said Morguk, pushing between the Veth and his pedestal, "You may take orders from the Iron Lords, but I don't."

"No! You fool!" The view in the screen behind Morguk skewed and spun crazily.

* * * * * * * * * *

Alejandro had a few seconds of panic before impact, and he wrung every available scream out of it. Jim just closed his eyes and gritted his teeth. This was NOT going to look good on his obituary. Just before impact, though, there was a flash of green, and a wrenching TwIsT....

* * * * * * * * * *

Morguk spun around. Electric arcs danced between the power busses, and they glowed yellow, then red, and finally exploded one by one in huge showers of sparks. There was a tremendous crash, and the white ring fell, inert, to the floor. On the far side of the room, where they had been flung from the ring as it fell, were two strange creatures. They looked something like Veth, only hairier. Between them lay a strange mechanism of some kind, with two spinning wheels. The room flickered with a dozen small fires that had been lit by molten fragments of iron falling on wood or paper.

A groan from behind him caught Morguk's attention. Aurthahz lay on the floor, a bruise spreading on the side of his head.

[Apologies if I have done a disservice to anyone's character here... let me know if you'd like it changed and I'll edit it]


----------



## Darth_Bob333 (Aug 2, 2003)

Jim does his best to stand up, checking for any serious injury as best as he can.  Pointedly ignoring the rapidly developed situation arround him he rounds on the only other human there, doing his best to pull him up and away from any wreckage, a look of utter confusion upon his large face "Hey man, what the Hell happend there, last I knew some smegger pushed me off a cliff during a wrestle shoot.  You ok?"

[s'cool Vax, you got Jim down pretty well ]


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 3, 2003)

*{aside}*

By the way, the Groll *IS* in fact, Bone-mender.  That wasn't clear...


----------



## Darth_Bob333 (Aug 3, 2003)

Slowly it trickles into Jim's mind that things arent Quite how they should be... Groaning in pain from the fall and looking arround he sees a mobile humanoid lump of rock, some weird human thing on the floor and plenty of odd weckage.  Taking the simple assumption that its all a publicity stunt and guys in costumes.  Jim calls out to the rock "Hey dude, I got hurt prety bad in that fall, I need help here, go get a Doctor! an come to that where are the camera's an stage hands?  Come Out an stop Kidding Guys!!"  the last part yelled at the room in general


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 3, 2003)

*{aside}*

Remember, of course, at this point Jim and Alejandro can't understand Bone-mender and Morguk... for the time being.


----------



## garyh (Aug 3, 2003)

Bone-Mender didn't understand the gibbering noise the small being was making, but he could tell these strange ones were in need of aid.  Making his way towards the wreckage, he made sure the two beings were out of the wreckage, and then saw to their wounds.  Though he didn't completely understand their nature, he didn't think either's wounds were too grave.

[Baser Speech]"Stay still, small ones.  I will help you as best I can,"[/Baser Speech] Bone-Mender said.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 3, 2003)

[groll]"You Groll, what are you doing?"[/groll] First-Rank Weaponcrafter Morguk asks in a rough, stilted version of the groll's own language. The marikon is obviously confused and slightly shocked by the whole situation. He continues, [groll]"They look diseased. They could be contagious."[/groll]

Quickly getting his wits back, Morguk starts scrounging the area for any devices or bits of tech that might be useful, [groll]"I don't know what this Veth is doing helping the Grey Empire, but to me that makes him an enemy. So I'm getting out of here while the getting is good."[/groll] Thinking that it would be good to have a groll along for protection, Morguk confides, [groll]"There's a enclave of the resistance I can get us to if you want to come, but we can't afford to be slowed down by the sick and contaminated. We'll have to leave them here."[/groll]

_OOC: Cool opening Vax! I do have a couple of comments though... Morguk's full name/title is above (I guess I accidentally clipped that from the email I sent you)... Also, given Morguk's background (I don't want to give too much away here), I don't think he would ever say *"I don't take orders from Veth. I am an Iron Lord."*. Instead, maybe something more like *"Now hold on, old one, you may take orders from the Iron Lords, but I don't."* Everything else is GREAT _


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 3, 2003)

The lab is a treasure-trove of technology.  There are many high-quality tools, a good supply of _kivas_ crystals, a small furnace for treating _telgir_ wood, and a forge for working iron.  The only thing that is missing is _lunth_ crystals.

_Morguth was demoted at his trial._


----------



## Mirth (Aug 3, 2003)

Vaxalon said:
			
		

> *Morguk was demoted at his trial. *




_OOC: Heh. I was going on the assumption that First-Rank was the lowest not the highest, like character/class level  _

_Here we go... Look at all of this! How am I going to carry it all?_ Morguk thought to himself as he looked around the lab.

[groll]"Hey Groll ... um, how are you named? I hate calling you Groll all the time,"[/groll], the weaponcrafter said, [groll]"Anyway, we've got to take all this with us. The resistance could make great use of this cache of supplies. Can you help me bag up what we can to take with us? I'll work on trying to find some protection for us."[/groll]


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 3, 2003)

Alehandro is way out of his depth. Even while these odd creatures are trying to communicate Alehandro just sits there, a look of utter shock on his face, doing his best to make sense of the situation around him.


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 3, 2003)

Aurthahz stops groaning and falls silent.


----------



## Darth_Bob333 (Aug 3, 2003)

Jim, taking the assumption the groll is just some mexican wrestler in a suit, sizes up to him, saying loudly and slowly "Que? No Comprende you dum mexican," guestures to the other human "Me an this other guy need a Doctor, you comprende? D O C T O R... Where are the stage hands? camera crew?" looks over at Morguk "Hey you, in the stupid suit, you speak American like any smart person?  whats going on here?"


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 3, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *Making his way towards the wreckage, he made sure the two beings were out of the wreckage, and then saw to their wounds.  Though he didn't completely understand their nature, he didn't think either's wounds were too grave. *




Morguk patches up their scrapes and cuts.  Aurthahz seems more gravely injured.


----------



## garyh (Aug 3, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> Here we go... Look at all of this! How am I going to carry it all? Morguk thought to himself as he looked around the lab.
> 
> [groll]"Hey Groll ... um, how are you named? I hate calling you Groll all the time,"[/groll], the weaponcrafter said, [groll]"Anyway, we've got to take all this with us. The resistance could make great use of this cache of supplies. Can you help me bag up what we can to take with us? I'll work on trying to find some protection for us."[/groll] *




[groll]"My name is Bone-Mender, and we cannot leave these beings here.  They might be enlaved as well.  I will help them, and they will come with us,"[/groll]


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 4, 2003)

Alehandro begins to come to terms with the scene unfolding before him, finally speaking to the other human:

"Hey, vato, where are we? Who are you? and most importantly, who are they?"

_Note that Alehandro speaks with a very heavy spanish accent._ 

_Also note that "vato" is spanish slang_


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 4, 2003)

The fires begin to spread.


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 4, 2003)

Alehandro:
"Wow, forget about my questions, vato, we got  to get out of here. Hey any of you... (looks at the natives) ... hombres know a way out?"


----------



## garyh (Aug 4, 2003)

Bone-Mender couldn't understand what the odd beings were saying, but he understood all too well the spreading flames.  Gesturing with his large, two-fingered hand, he used his intimate knowledge of the Red Tower lead everyone towards the exit.


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 4, 2003)

There is only one exit from the Red Tower; it is the doorway out to the landing where Morguk first arrived.  It is a hundred feet off the ground, and it is only permitted to go out there when there is something to be brought inside.  Several of the main towers of the Imperial Fortress are nearby, with very large blast cannons at the ready.


----------



## Darth_Bob333 (Aug 4, 2003)

Jim looms over the other human as they head away from the flames, asking "Who are you calling Vadoo" pronoucing the forigen word slowly and badly "Dont you Know who I am?" leaves a few seconds for him to answer before adding "I'm Jim Bexley Speed, you may know me from WWE as 'Alabama Man'"


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 4, 2003)

Alehandro replies to Jim as they rush away from the flames:
"I've never heard of you, man, but if you can help me get out of this place I don't care who you are. My name's...(pauses, decides to lie in case Jim is some kind of customs officer)... Dick. Dick Romero. Who are these other hombres? Friends of yours? Some kind of wresteling group?"


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 4, 2003)

Perhaps I wasn't clear; the flames are not beyond fighting at this point.  I was just reminding you that they are there.


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 4, 2003)

Noticing that the flames may still be controlable, and considering that he has know idea what is outside, Alehandro begins beating the flames back with his leather jacket, trying to beat the flames down, not fan them. He yells at Jim to try to get Jim to help him, and communicates his intentions with the natives as best he can.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 5, 2003)

[groll]"Well Bone-Mender, I am called First.. no, Fifth... um, Morguk, just Morguk will do for now,"[/groll] the marikon sheepishly grins at the big, gray behemoth. [groll]"The hairy mutants seem to be fairing well enough, although they can't seem to stop that incessant gibbering. They must be head-cursed."[/groll]

[groll]"Perhaps you'd like to help me gather a few things to help our escape out of here? You certainly can carry more than I can."[/groll] Once Morguk finds something to use as a satchel, he begins filling it first with any ready-made weapons available, then the _kivas_ crystals and then any other parts that are easily portable and could be used later. [groll]" You seem to have slaved here for awhile, did this _Master_ of yours (he gestures towards the veth's body on the floor) have any _lunth_ crystals about? I would think they are the only things could help us get out of this damned tower."[/groll]


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 5, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> *Noticing that the flames may still be controlable, and considering that he has know idea what is outside, Alehandro begins beating the flames back with his leather jacket, trying to beat the flames down, not fan them. He yells at Jim to try to get Jim to help him, and communicates his intentions with the natives as best he can. *




The first fire that Alehandro goes after is the one on the desk where the papers are.  He is able to put it out quickly, and notices among the singed pages, excellent drawings of the Pentagon, the Space Shuttle, and several of what look like space probes.


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 5, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> [Boll] Once Morguk finds something to use as a satchel, he begins filling it first with any ready-made weapons available, then the _kivas_ crystals and then any other parts that are easily portable and could be used later.  [/B]




There are no weapons already made, but there are sufficient parts to build at least three blasters, given time.

In his investigations, Morguk uncovers a visio screen.


----------



## garyh (Aug 5, 2003)

[groll]"Alll right, Morguk.  We'll see what we can find here, and then we'll take these...  mutants, as you call them, with us,"[/groll] Bone-Mender replied.


----------



## Darth_Bob333 (Aug 5, 2003)

As he helps to fight the flames as best as he can with what is available Jim tells Alehandro "I dont know these dudes, the big guy looks an sounds like some mexican wrestler in some rubber suit, I dont know dude..."


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 5, 2003)

Jim starts stomping out fires on the floor.

Between the two of them, they make solid progress, and while the smoke is getting thick, within a few minutes all the fires are out.

In the meantime, Morguk has assembled a treasure trove of crystals and iron parts.


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 5, 2003)

Alejanro, having finished with the worst of the flames, now has time to respond to Jim; "Hey, Jim, those ain't no mexican wrestlers, vato. And look at this building. This don't look like any place I've ever seen. I saw some drawing over on the pedestal of the Pentagon and the Space Shuttle and stuff, but they looked like they were drawn by somebody who had no idea what they were, just what they looked like. Maybe this is some kind of foriegn terrorist thing, vato. I think these guys may be planning to blow up something."


----------



## Darth_Bob333 (Aug 6, 2003)

Jim gives an expression of shock and horror, in a masculine shreik "Terrorists!" with that he graps the pictures in question, rounds on Morguk, grabing his shoulder and turning him to face, waves the papers in Morguk's face demanding in loud slow terms "AAre youu Aaa Terrrrrorrrist?!" prodding him in the chest with the word 'you'.

OOC: Provided Morguk has sense motive or a remotly decent wisdom, Jim's body language should tell him that a negative of any form will be enough for Jim to belive him.  Vax, any plans with the language barrier, or just gona let us bumble along.


----------



## Darth_Bob333 (Aug 6, 2003)

akk double post.  poxy browser


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 6, 2003)

Darth_Bob333 said:
			
		

> *Vax, any plans with the language barrier, or just gona let us bumble along.  *




Oh, I've definitely got plans.  Basically, you have to calm down long enough to have some downtime to learn the language.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 6, 2003)

Vaxalon said:
			
		

> *There are no weapons already made, but there are sufficient parts to build at least three blasters, given time.
> 
> In his investigations, Morguk uncovers a visio screen.
> 
> ...In the meantime, Morguk has assembled a treasure trove of crystals and iron parts.*




Morguk takes the parts, along with any tools he'll need and starts packing them into a larger pack for Bone-Mender. When he finds the visio screen, he thinks to himself, _This will do very nicely..._ and secrets it away in his own satchel.



			
				garyh said:
			
		

> *[groll]"Alll right, Morguk. We'll see what we can find here, and then we'll take these... mutants, as you call them, with us,"[/groll] Bone-Mender replied.*




[groll]"I was hoping you would say that. Here's a pack for you,"[/groll] the marikon said as he passed it to him. [groll]"Now, do you remember whether the veth kept his _lunth_ crystals in a special place? While you look, I'm going to check out this contraption that the mutants crashed in on. It looks ridiculous but we could use it."[/groll] But before the marikon can get there...



			
				Darth_Bob333 said:
			
		

> *The big, hairy mutant gives an expression of shock and horror and let out a shreik "NVOMEVMKINRG!" With that, he graps some papers, rounds on Morguk, grabbing his shoulder and turning him to face him, waves the papers in Morguk's face demanding in loud, slow gibberish "KFVBOIWNVI ADKNORWK VAK PIJWPKNM?!?" prodding him in the chest as he shouts.*




Looking up at the big, hairy mutant, Morguk is in shock himself. Putting his hands up he tries to calm the big beast down by communicating with him in groll, ta'veth, baser & even lordly, repeating the same phrase over in each language, "WHAT DO YOU WANT? CAN YOU ACTUALLY SPEAK YOU BIZARRE FREAK?" Scared, the marikon calls to Bone-Mender for help, [groll]"I think this thing has finally snapped! Get it off me! It's trying to kill me!"[/groll]


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 6, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *When he (Morguk) finds the visio screen, he thinks to himself, This will do very nicely... and secrets it away in his own satchel. *




The visio screen is far too big to fit in a satchel.  It's about a foot and a half in diameter, and weighs easily 50 pounds.  It also will not work unless it's wired in.

While Jim is shaking Morguk, the visio screen comes on, and an attention signal is heard.  The image on the screen is of a Marikon wearing the insignia of a command assistant, third rank.  He says, "Prisoners, report."


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 6, 2003)

Alejandro is shocked by Jim's reaction, and tries to calm him down: "Hey, Jim, lay off a little there, vato, I don't think these guys can understand you. Maybe we should just play along, you know, see what they do with us. I don't want to be killed by no terrorist. Maybe if we follow them we can figure out where we are and how to get out."


----------



## Darth_Bob333 (Aug 6, 2003)

Jim begins to get infuriated at the little thing's shouted response, but hearing Alejandro, he lets go of Marguk, and backs off looking irksome and confused

OOC: dont worry Vax, with Jim's 'awsome mental atributes' it wont be long before he gets persuaded to calm down  just playing the big dum american for now (mainly b/c for now thats All Jim is).


----------



## garyh (Aug 7, 2003)

[Groll]"Sorry, Morguk," Bone-Mender replied, "there are no _lunth_ crystals here."[/Groll]

Bone-Mender took the pack Morguk had packed, and then attempred to make soothing gestures between the mutants and Morguk.

[Groll]"There's only one way out, and it's a long drop.  We'll head that way, though, and see what comes up."[/Groll]


----------



## Mirth (Aug 7, 2003)

Vaxalon said:
			
		

> *The visio screen is far too big to fit in a satchel.  It's about a foot and a half in diameter, and weighs easily 50 pounds.  It also will not work unless it's wired in.
> 
> While Jim is shaking Morguk, the visio screen comes on, and an attention signal is heard.  The image on the screen is of a Marikon wearing the insignia of a command assistant, third rank.  He says, "Prisoners, report." *




_OOC: Sorry, I guess I didn't read the description of the visio screen closely enough._

Upon hearing the attention signal, Morguk becomes very still and quiet. Once the crazed mutant lets go of him, he turns the visio screen face down on the desk and walks over to Bone-Mender, whispering [groll]"What are we gonna do now?!? You know this place and the way it operates. Can we get out of here before the guards come? If so, let's do it."[/groll]


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 7, 2003)

The Marikon on the visio screen says, more sternly, "Prisoner  Aurthahz, _REPORT_!"


----------



## garyh (Aug 7, 2003)

[groll]"It's not getting out that's hard," Bone-Mender repleid, "it's getting down the 100 foot heavily guarded drop outside the only door.

"We could try hiding in some rubbish on the storage level and wait for them to take it out of the tower, I suppose."[/groll]


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 7, 2003)

(They don't come and take away rubbish; Bone-Mender dumps it off the top floor landing into a midden at the base of the tower.  A cart comes to scrape up the pile once every two weeks.)


----------



## garyh (Aug 8, 2003)

Vaxalon said:
			
		

> *(They don't come and take away rubbish; Bone-Mender dumps it off the top floor landing into a midden at the base of the tower.  A cart comes to scrape up the pile once every two weeks.) *




Bone-Mender thought long and hard, trying to come up with anything he could think of to help them escape...

_OOC:  Am I missing something?  Or is it supposed to be this hard?   _


----------



## Mirth (Aug 8, 2003)

garyh said:
			
		

> *OOC:  Am I missing something?  Or is it supposed to be this hard?    *




_OOC: That's what I was thinking  _

Morguk ignores the visio screen and walks over to the contraption that the mutants brought with them. _What is this thing? Can it help us? Do I have time to fix it or should I focus on making weapons, if I have the time? They're going to be here any minute!_


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 8, 2003)

Perhaps you should be asking yourselves, "How can I buy us enough time to 1> Teach the barbarians how to speak properly and 2> Build devices that can help us escape and 3> Examine the technology the barbarians brought with them?"


----------



## Mirth (Aug 11, 2003)

Vaxalon said:
			
		

> *Perhaps you should be asking yourselves, "How can I buy us enough time to 1> Teach the barbarians how to speak properly and 2> Build devices that can help us escape and 3> Examine the technology the barbarians brought with them?" *




_OOC: Sorry about the delay in posting. Went out of town unexpectedly for the weekend and just got back._

[groll] "I've got a cunning plan," [/groll] Morguk says quietly as he walks over to the veth's body with Bone-Mender. [groll] "Help me prop his body up on this podium... Now, I'm going to pretend to be the Master's voice, you make sure to keep his back to the visio screen when you turn it on... What language did he speak to the Iron Lords in - Baser, Ta'Veth, Lordly Speech, what?... Just play along and I'll take care of the rest, hopefully this will work... Whatever you do, try to keep the screen off of the veth's body as much as possible and on you. We definitely don't want them thinking he is dead..."['groll]

Once the visio screen is on, Morguk shouts in a ragged voice from offscreen [in the appropriate language], "Prisoner Aurthahz, reporting. Sorry for the delay, Third-Rank Command Assistant. It appears we have had a breach from the area we have been monitoring. I am trying to contain the rupture, and I unfortunately must apply all of effort and concentration to doing so. I must warn you, Third-Rank Command Assistant, that there is a severe risk of contamination involved. It would be best to only put the prisoners at risk as we are expendable to the Grey Empire, whereas any Iron Lord is not. I will report again once the situation is under control. Until then, pull all personnel back to a safe distance. Prisoner Aurthahz signing out." Morguk doesn't wait for the other marikon to answer before giving Bone-Mender the signal to cut-off the visio screen.


----------



## garyh (Aug 11, 2003)

[Groll]"I think that might have worked,"[/Groll] Bone-Mender said to Morguk.


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 11, 2003)

The Assistant seems a bit confused.  "A breach?  What?  What kind of... alright... well, let us know when you have it under control."

Aurthahz seems to be alive... just barely.


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 11, 2003)

Alejandro is going to take a look at his motorcycle, and (even though it is still working) fix any minor damage.

_OOC: we might be able to use the motorcycle to jump off of the landing ramp on to another building. Alejandro wouldn't know this though, so unless one of the aliens (who have seen the landing area) figures out what the motorcycle does, I cant just try the jump, since Alejandro hasn't seen outside of the building_


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 12, 2003)

Alejandro finds that he will need some tools to bang the motorcycle into shape again, but he shouldn't need any spare parts.  It just needs to have some dents banged out and some adjustments made here and there... he finds some tools in the nearby work area that will do the job.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 12, 2003)

[groll] "Let's hope that worked. Seems your 'master' is still alive, Bone-Mender," [/groll] Morguk points to the barely breathing veth propped up on the podium. [groll] "I don't know if you care, though... What are those things doing now?" [/groll] 

The marikon watches as the smaller mutant begins digging around in its contraption. Morguk walks over and watches the beast with wonder for a moment before calling back to Bone-Mender, [groll] "What was your 'master' doing with these creatures? Where did they come from originally? I've never seen anything like them before. It seems that this smaller one has some kind of crude intelligence. He's actually trying to fix this bizarre machine of theirs." [/groll]

As the smaller mutant bangs haphazardly on the hunk of metal, Morguk kneels down on his haunches to help. He points to different parts of the machine, pulling on levers and wires and using hand motions to suggest better ways of using the lab's tools. The marikon tries to make headway in understanding how this thing of theirs actually works.


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 12, 2003)

How does Alejandro react to Morguk's "help"?


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 12, 2003)

Alejandro allows Morguk to watch, and accepts suggestions on using the tools as he understands them, but refuses to let Morguk actually touch the motorcycle. The fact that Morguk is actually helping improves Alejandro's attitude some: if this thing is helping him then it can't be too bad, at least it's helping him, not trying to kill him.
Once he's got the motorcycle back in order Alejandro will give a quick demonstration of what it does, riding around the lab a little bit. This should let the aliens know what it is and what it can do.


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 12, 2003)

The technology of the motorcycle is completely alien to Morguk, but he can tell that it uses electricity in some way, and that it also involves combustion, from the smell.  He can't figure out the details, at this point.


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 12, 2003)

Now that he is fairly sure that Morguk means no harm, Alejandro will try to find out if there is way out, and if the motorcycle might be useful:
"IS THERE A WAY OUT? OOOUUUTTT?" He says very slowly and clearly. He tries to motion with his hands to indicate the motorcycle might provide a way out.


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 14, 2003)

If Morguk doesn't respond, Alejandro will descend the stairs, looking for any doors that lead out.

_OOC: Yes, i know the map clearly shows that there is no way out, but Alejandro doesn't know that_


----------



## Mirth (Aug 14, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> *"JF KMPWV E MPR MUV? MMMUUUVVV?" The smaller mutant says very slowly and clearly. He tries to motion with his hands... *




[groll] "Bone-Mender! I think this thing has to go to the bathroom!" [/groll] Morguk says as he grows increasingly frustrated with the situation. [groll] "I give up on this wretched metal scrap-heap of his, though. He can defecate all over it and himself for all I care. I'm going to work on something I can actually make --- weapons." [/groll]


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 14, 2003)

Aurthahz comes around, slowly, and drags himself over to his bed, and collapses into it in spite of the scorch-marks.


----------



## garyh (Aug 14, 2003)

[groll]"You should probably hurry, Morguk," Bone-Mender replied, "we may not have much time."[/groll]


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 14, 2003)

[Imperial]"If you can stop thrashing around like a wounded drashig," croaks Aurthahz, "You've got all the time you need."[/Imperial]

[English(sorta)]"Hee-yoo-men.  Eee hah-vah beeen stoo-dee-ying yow-wer lan-goo-wadjeh.  Kahn yow-woo un-der-stahnd mee?"[English(sorta)]


----------



## Mirth (Aug 14, 2003)

[imperial] "Ah, the traitor awakes," [/imperial] Morguk says to the veth and steps between him and the visio screen. [imperial] "Don't even think about summoning the Empire here, 'Master.' Tell me why I should trust anything you have to say?" [/imperial]

After the veth speaks to the mutants, Morguk holds up his hand, [imperial] "What do you think you're doing? Don't try anything funny." [/imperial]

Turning to Bone-Mender, he asks, [groll] "Can you understand what he's saying to the creatures? Is it some obscure veth dialect?" [/groll]


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 14, 2003)

Alejandro is suprised that one of the creatures can speak enlgish(sorta), and turns back from the stairs, moving toward the bed where the alien colapsed. "YEES. I CANN UNNDERSTAAND YOU. IS THERRE A WAAY OUTTT? WAYY OUTTT?" He says in sorta english, making exagerated hand gestures to go with each word.


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 14, 2003)

Aurthahz says, [english-s]"Noh waa-yee ah-woot.  Thee ahn-lee doh-ohr iss veh-ree higg up, and ...mmmm... goo-wahrds ahr-eyh ...mmm... wat-khe-hinj.  Eee am ...mm... prih-soon-er too.  Yoh-woo must stah-yee.  Eee can ...mmmm... shee-eld yoh-woo."[/english-s]


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 14, 2003)

"Hey, Jim, check this out, this guy can actually speak some english!" Alejandro yells over his shoulder before turning back to the badly ingured alien:
"Shee-eld yoh-woo? You mean shield us? WHAAT WOOULD YOU SHEEILD US FROOMM?"


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 14, 2003)

[english-s]"Goo-wards ...mmm... soul-die-erss.  Sho-oht yoh-woo if yoh-woo goo oh-woot.  Phhzzzt."[/english-s]  He makes a hand motion like shooting a gun, then closes his eyes and makes a choking noise.  [english-s]"deh-ahd.  Doh noht coh-meh ihn.  Yah-woo ah-reh sah-feh heh-reh."[/english-s]


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 14, 2003)

"Hey Jim, we need to help this guy, he's in bad shape over here, vato. You now first aid, or any of that kind of thing?"
Alejandro's gaze moves to the aliens:
"CAAANN YOUUU HEEELLLLPP HEEEEM?" he says, making hand motions of bandaging the dying aliens wounds.


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 14, 2003)

Aurthahz says, to Morguk, [Imperial]"You have no choice but to trust me.  If you fly out of here like a wounded _histak_ you're going to get yourselves shot.  Stay here and stay out of trouble and you'll live for a time."[/Imperial]


----------



## garyh (Aug 14, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *Turning to Bone-Mender, he asks, [groll] "Can you understand what he's saying to the creatures? Is it some obscure veth dialect?" [/groll] *




[groll]"Not a word, not a word..."[/groll] Bone-Mender replied.

Bone-Mender attempted to help Aurthahz, since he seemed like their only hope at this point.


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 14, 2003)

Aurthahz accepts Bone-mender's help.  [Groll]"Have I really been such a terrible master that you would abandon me if I weren't of use to you now?[/Groll]


----------



## garyh (Aug 14, 2003)

Bone-Mender paused.

[groll]"There's no such thing as a 'good' master...  but I will not leave you to suffer if it can be helped."[/groll]


----------



## Mirth (Aug 16, 2003)

Vaxalon said:
			
		

> *Aurthahz says, to Morguk, [Imperial]"You have no choice but to trust me.  If you fly out of here like a wounded histak you're going to get yourselves shot.  Stay here and stay out of trouble and you'll live for a time."[/Imperial] *




[imperial] "Oh, I'll live considerably longer than that," [/imperial] Morguk says, annoyed at the wounded veth's arrogance, even though he knows it too be true. [imperial] "You're the one who should be worried about living right now. I'll be leaving one way or the other, you can make your choice whether you want to help me or not. Now unless you've got some tools that will make my task easier, I suggest you quiet down and let me concetrate on the work before me." [/imperial]


----------



## Darth_Bob333 (Aug 17, 2003)

Jim looks arround nervously "Guards, what gards? Is this some kind of mexican prision?  what did you guys Do? aressted for being freaks? I dont wana stay here, I hear they stick all kinds of burritos up your ass in mexican prisions..." looking more nervous Jim backs away from the others.


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 17, 2003)

Aurthahz says, [english-s]"Eee-ess, thiss iss a prih-zahn, but theh goo-wahrds doh noht k'noh ah-boh-oot yoh-woo.  Theh-yeh doh noht coh-meh ihn heh-reh ahf-tehn.  Weh hah-veh tih-meh toh mah-keh ...mm... preh-pah-rah-...  plahns."[/english-s]


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 17, 2003)

Alejandro looks shocked at Jim's assertion that this is a mexican prison, and replies: "Hey, Jim, thhis ain't no Mexican prison. I've been in plenty of Mexican prisons, and there ain't any that look like this."
With that matter setteled Alejandro turns back to the wounded alien: "WHHAATTT ISSS YOOUR NAY-AME?" Alejandro says in a slow manner of speech. "WHAAAT DO WE-EEE NEEED TO PLAAAN FOE-ORE?"


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 17, 2003)

Aurthahz says, [english-s]"Ih ahm cah-lehd 'Aurthahz.'  Yah-woo moost plahn toh ...mmm... ess-cah-peh.  Yah-woo wihll beh ...mmm... sehn aht soh-meh poh-ihnt."


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

"MYYY NAY-AME EEESSS ALEJANDRO. HOOOOW CAAAN WEEE ESS-CAPE?"
Alejandro says in his "I'm-talking-to-a-two-year-old" voice. While Aurthahz forms a response, he turns to Jim "Hey, Jim, get over here, this...uhm....Thing has a name, and he wants to help us plan an escape."


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 18, 2003)

Aurthahz's face falls.  "Ih Doh noht keh-noh hah-owah."


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

"Oh great, here I am stuck in a... a... a... a place, filled with mutants or aliens or monsters or something, with no way out," Alejandro yells. "Fine. If I'm going to be stuck here until Aurthahz' figures out how to escape I might as well be usefull. AURTHAHZ, WHAAAAT CAAAN I DOOOOO TO HE-ELP YOUUU? WHAAAAT DOOO YOUUU WAAANT ME TOO D-OOOO?"


----------



## Mirth (Aug 18, 2003)

Morguk tries to ignore the babbling of the veth and the mutants, but it finally becomes too much for him, [imperial] "Look Aurthahz, either tell Bone-Mender and I what you're babbling on with those creatures about or SHUT YOUR MOUTHS!!! You of all people should understand how difficult it is to deal with _kivas_ crystals. I don't need your constant gibbering disturbing me." [/imperial]


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 18, 2003)

Aurthahz closes his eyes and lies back on the cot.  "I'm just explaining to them the situation they're in... that they're safe here for a while, but eventually they're going to be discovered.  It's not easy, I don't understand their language well.  When they are discovered, I will have to explain how they got here... and then the troubles will TRULY begin.  The Empire must NOT learn that this device is not only a remote viewing device, but also a gate that can transport things that pass through it to the place that is being viewed... and vice versa."


----------



## Darth_Bob333 (Aug 18, 2003)

Reasured that this wasnt a mexican prison, he heads over to Alejandro, whispering conspiratorialy "Hey dude, if this aint no prision, why guards? you think this is some kind of freaky mexican area fifty something?"


----------



## Macbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

Alejandro: "For the last time Jim, this is not anything Mexican. I think we may be...somewhere else. I'm not sure where we are, but we sure ain't in Mexico. I think we just do what the wounded... thing tells us to do. he seems to know whats going on, and he may be able to help us communicate with the big thing and the other thing."


----------



## Mirth (Aug 19, 2003)

Vaxalon said:
			
		

> *Aurthahz closes his eyes and lies back on the cot.  "I'm just explaining to them the situation they're in... that they're safe here for a while, but eventually they're going to be discovered.  It's not easy, I don't understand their language well.  When they are discovered, I will have to explain how they got here... and then the troubles will TRULY begin.  The Empire must NOT learn that this device is not only a remote viewing device, but also a gate that can transport things that pass through it to the place that is being viewed... and vice versa." *




[imperial] "Wait! What?!?! [/imperial] The sound of shock and disbelief is plainly evident in Morguk's voice, [imperial] "You mean those ...  things ... aren't mutated veth? Well, what are they? Explain yourself! Where do they come from, some other part of Jupiter? You say you've made a transportation device? Can we use it to escape? If not, we should destroy it now, for the Empire will surely use it to conquer these creatures..." [/imperial] Morguk drops what he's doing and starts looking around the room. His vision switches from the veth to the gateway to the ?non-veth? back to the veth and so on and so on. Finally, he puts his hands to the side of his head and sits down, thinking to himself, _It's too much, I can't process it all..._


----------



## garyh (Aug 19, 2003)

Sick of listening to imperial and whatever non-sense the mutants speak, Bone-Mender finally spoke up, [Baser Speech]"WHAT is everyone saying?!"[/Baser]


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 19, 2003)

Aurthahz says, [baser speech, for Bone-mender's benefit] "They are inhabitants of a distant place they call "Eh-arth".  This device is an ancient artifact, constructed in the distant past by the priest-engineers of the Great Empire.  Primarily, I use it to view distant parts of the world.  In exchange for information of military importance, the Science Institute permits me to continue using the device for my own investigations."


----------



## garyh (Aug 19, 2003)

[Baser]"Then we cannot allow the Empire to learn of these beings or their home," Bone-Mender replied.  "They've conquered more than enough of Jupiter already, much less letting them know of other places for them to enslave."[/Baser]


----------



## Vaxalon (Aug 19, 2003)

I think it's time to jump ahead.  We'll assume that Aurthahz answers your questions and translates for everyone until you all have a common language.

Post what you'd like to do over the next couple weeks in the OOC thread.


----------

